# Job offer in germany is &euro;800 enough



## billyjames1987

Been offered a job in Germany I'm not sure on the location but it €800 a week after tax and stuff is paid. Is that enough to rent a place and live a decent lifestyle. Would we be able to take our dog(Staffordshire bull terrier) and is German lifestyle similar to that of the uk, how much would a decent little van cost. Any responses would be very much appreciate


----------



## ALKB

billyjames1987 said:


> Been offered a job in Germany I'm not sure on the location but it €800 a week after tax and stuff is paid. Is that enough to rent a place and live a decent lifestyle. Would we be able to take our dog(Staffordshire bull terrier) and is German lifestyle similar to that of the uk, how much would a decent little van cost. Any responses would be very much appreciate


It would be enough but the offer sounds extremely odd. How do you not know where the job would be? 

German salaries are usually quoted per month and before tax because there are a lot of variables that determine how much tax and dues you will pay - how can they know??

Lifestyle-wise, I think we have more in common than not. Less pub-going, more beer garden


----------



## billyjames1987

I did get told where it was but I forgot. And it was an English person who I'd be working for he said €800 a week home. Said I'd need to set up German bank account or it take longer for me to get paid. He has given me a week to think about it then I have to give him my decision. I'm quite excited about chance of working in Germany as bricklayer but don't think my partner is to keen on idea but she still said she would come


----------



## ALKB

Well, I don´t know how much a bricklayer usually earns but 3200 Euro per month take home pay sounds very reasonable to me.

How far the salary goes would also depend on where you live - urban or rather rural area, etc.

I´d definitely ask where the job would be and research the area a bit before making a decision.

I quickly checked and the salary range seems to be average before tax about 2170 Euro/month and maximum around 4000 Euro/month. Your offer looks pretty good, then


----------



## billyjames1987

If the job was in a city I would prefer to live in a close by town as I'm not a city person. What is the rules regarding dangerous dog( Staffordshire bull terrier) I used to have a German neighburgh and she said I think that you had to pay €1500 a year to keep one


----------



## ALKB

billyjames1987 said:


> If the job was in a city I would prefer to live in a close by town as I'm not a city person. What is the rules regarding dangerous dog( Staffordshire bull terrier) I used to have a German neighburgh and she said I think that you had to pay €1500 a year to keep one


You´d need to know the exact place, as living expenses vary greatly from region to region.

Dog laws seem to be very complicated. At a glance, it looks like it is forbidden to bring certain dogs into Germany, including Staffordshire bull terriers. If you´d manage to get approval for bringing your dog, the local laws of the different provinces and even towns can be very restrictive on top of that (dog license, criminal record check, dog must be kept on a lead, obligation to wear a muzzle out in public, dog must be registered and chipped...).

Dog tax is payable to the town. To find out how much you´d need to pay and whether they have a higher tax for 'listed races', we would need to know where you would live.

Sorry not to be able to give you better news.


----------



## billyjames1987

I did look up that some dogs are not allowed to be imported. We always walk her on lead as it is so that wouldn't be a problem. She is already microchipped and is biggest softie ever. Never jumps on people she is very gentle with people and very accurate whith her mouth when playin all round she is a very harmless dog and a massive softie. If needed we would put a muzzle on her when out


----------



## ALKB

This:

Einreisebestimmungen fr gelistete Hunderassen nach Deutschland

looks like you might be able to bring your dog if you can supply official papers that confirm that the dog is kept legally in the UK. 

I don´t know much about it and I am not clear on whether you would need some written permission to bring your dog in or whether you just get papers from the UK, have them translated into German and show them to customs upon request.


----------



## billyjames1987

Would I be best to seek advice from our local vet where she is registered?


----------



## ALKB

billyjames1987 said:


> Would I be best to seek advice from our local vet where she is registered?


Do you have any papers from the council about her registration and the dog license?

Better check with the German Embassy and look at the local laws of the province and town where you would be living, too.

You don´t want your dog detained while trying to cross the border


----------



## billyjames1987

Obviously I would check everything when I knew the area is be in and we have no log book but have paperwork from vets. Anything else we needed we would arrange to get done. Really wouldn't want to leave without her as we are her one and only owners from when she was 10 weeks old. I know that any dog being imported to Germany require a vaccination for rabies


----------



## ALKB

I totally understand, it would be terrible to leave her behind!

Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Taking pets

Dangerous dogs

There don´t actually say anything about people moving with their dogs.


----------



## billyjames1987

I realy think it's a shame how certain dogs like English bill terriers and Staffordshire bull terriers have been named as dangerous when in reality the ones that do attack are down to the owner bringing up of the dog. Iv had staffies all my life and tbh I wouldn't trust any dog around my child like I trust the staffies I know. They have a very high pain fresh hold so it's virtually impossible for a child to hurt them but a child could hurt a small dog so easily and it could bite to defend itself. Fair enough the bite would cause less damage but it would still scar for life. IMO I would say staffies are very good people dogs. They seem to love people but usually don't tend to be great eith other animals but our one is


----------



## billyjames1987

Area I'd be working is osnabruck


----------



## ALKB

billyjames1987 said:


> Area I'd be working is osnabruck


Okay, Osnabrück is quite nice and close to The Netherlands - nice area, I think, good for travel and the ferry Dunkerque-Dover 

The usual dog tax is around 96 Euro per year. For listed races, it´s 618 Euro.

If you live outside town, the amount could be different, as a different council could have different rates.

I think the first thing to do would be to contact the central customs desk (link is in one of the links in one of my recent posts) and ask whether it is at all allowed to move with a listed dog and what papers they need, then we can look into the local requirements.


----------



## billyjames1987

I'll contact them tommorow. My cousin used to live in paderborn and they often had trips to osnabruck and said it was a nice place. Looked at photos on Internet and it looks a lot cleaner than our Scottish city's


----------



## tititita

*Germany*

Hi,
i do not live in Germany but go 1 or 2 times a month in Konstans
wich is at the Swiss border.
I have seen posting for Restaurant job waiter wich they offer 400 Euros a 
week,so i think your offer is very good.
I have notice not a lot of dogs in Germany on the Street,maybe peoples leave them more home.
Switzerland also have laws about wich dog you can bring in as well as tax on them we pay 180 CHF for a Labrador also there is a law in Switzerland don t know if they have the same in Germany where you have to do a test and do some training in a dog school ,you take 6 hours of dog class.
Only the practical if you already had a dog.
Germany is a very well run and organised country .
I can t tell much as i do not live there.
All i can do is share my view of Switzerland who i think sometimes can be a little too much.
A lot of laws about your living space,no noise after 10 wich is good but if you end up with a weirdo neighboor i have to get out from my living room door window and go outside by the garden not to leave my Labrador hair on the entrance carpet,wich is the buiding carpet a joke because i check that day and there was maybe 10 hairs on it,but this guy complain about everything,he even went and bang on my neigboor door at 6.30 bacause she was taking a shower and he could hear the water ,but someone else told us he take a bath every morning at 6 am.
I don t try to scare you as i said i do not know anything about living in Germany but it will be different.
But if you are young and wish to tyr something else go for it,if your partner follow you she will need to learn German and i know they have cheap school,
good luck and i love dogs i used to have a Bull Terrier she was the nicest dog ever ,she never wanted to fight or bark at another dog even when dogs wanted to get into a fight,and didn t care about cats, the Labradors is another story ,tehre is dog she dosen t like why,i have no idea as for the cat,she would love to catch one,but is very nice with the one we used to have at home.


----------



## babaloui

*Germany and 800 Euros*

Don't know if this will help but the German government recommends that students need around 700 Euros a month to live on so you would be able to afford a lifestyle four times better than the average international student!


----------



## billyjames1987

Thanks for advice. Company is wanting me to start first week of August so lots to organise lol


----------

